# c-band dish on pa



## rayo1835 (Jan 2, 2008)

any of you can help me please .i live in pennsylvania and i want to get channel
from 116 satmex 5 on c-band ,i would like to have and idea how big the dish 
have to be . i have a fortec na , and more i read i get more comfuse, any help
tank you!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Based on the footprint map http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/sm5_c.html, it looks like you'll need a dish that's about 1.5 meters (or about 5 feet) in diameter for reliable reception.


----------



## rayo1835 (Jan 2, 2008)

I read that c-band frequencies are analog and not digital 
is that means that if i do not have good signal 
the picture on tv is going to look snowing
I mean not clear


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

In the case of SatMex 5, they all appear to be digital.

When you look at LyngSat's charts, it'll show analog signals (for North America) as NTSC. There are fewer and fewer of them all the time.


----------

